# Die DIMB-Umfrage an Alle (Bitte mitmachen !!!)



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

wir brauchen Eure Hilfe und das sehr schnell.
Leider ist den meisten BikerInnen in unserem Unterforum offensichtlich die www.dimb.de unbekannt bzw. für sie uninteressant.

Ich möchte gerne wissen,
warum das so ist,
deshalb möchte ich mit den begrenzten Mittel einer öffentlichen Umfrage erfahren, 
wo die DIMB bei den UmfrageteilnehmerInnen steht.

Leider ist die Gestaltungmöglichkeit der Umfrage begrenzt.
Ich habe daher die Fragen so gestellt, 
dass Ihr bei einer Bejahung der Frage/Aussage diese bitte anwählt.
Selbstverständlich könnt Ihr mehrere (auch alle, wenn gleich unsinnig ) Fragen 'ankreuzen'.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen,
wenn Ihr mir weitere Infos zum Thema DIMB in diesen Thread schreibt.
Dabei ist es mir egal, ob Ihr für oder gegen die DIMB bzw. einer Mitgliedschaft seid.
Klasse ist es allerdings, wenn Ihr zu einem sachlich bleibt und zu anderen wenigstens kurz Eure Meinung bzw. Entscheidung darlegt.
Noch interessanter ist es, wenn Ihr schreibt, was die DIMB Eurer Meinung nach machen soll,
damit Ihr diese Ausrichtung zumindest mit einer Mitgliedschaft unterstützt.

Aus diesen Infos können wir dann Erkenntnisse gewinnen,
wie ein Profil der DIMB bzw. der DIMB IG aussehen soll bzw. welche Angebote Euch am meisten interessieren.

Soweit die Infos und Auswertung die DIMB betreffen,
werde ich diese an den Vorstand weiterleiten.

Was DIMB IG betrifft, werden wir dann vor Ort umsetzen.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (30. Oktober 2006)

Leider  konnte ich nur ein Häckchen setzen da alle anderen Fragen der schon mitmacht nicht wirklich passt.

Aber ich habe mein Meinung gerade im IG Thread mitgeteilt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich nur ein Häckchen setzen da alle anderen Fragen der schon mitmacht nicht wirklich passt.
> 
> Aber ich habe mein Meinung gerade im IG Thread mitgeteilt.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für Deine Anmerkung.
Da Du bereits Mitglied bist , 
wären die Fragen /Asusagen Nr. 4 und 5 vielleicht interessant gewesen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du losgelöst von der DIMB IG uns mitteilst,
ob und durch welche Maßnahmen wir zu einem eine Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB interessanter machen können,
und durch welche Maßnahmen wir (MTB-ler) zu einer besseren Wahrnehmung und Imageverbesserung gegenüber Behörden und anderen Waldnutzergruppen gelangen können.

Hier geht es nicht um den ultimativen Weg bzw. Rat sondern mehr um Brainstorming (Ideensammlung).

Jede Meinung und Idee zählt.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (30. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Anmerkung.
> Da Du bereits Mitglied bist ,
> wären die Fragen /Asusagen Nr. 4 und 5 vielleicht interessant gewesen.
> 
> ...



Klar aber was soll ich das ankreuzen wenn ich das schon versuchte zu tun. 







Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Klar aber was soll ich das ankreuzen wenn ich das schon versuchte zu tun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist super.  

Erich Kästner hat (in seinem PR-Seminar für Anfänger  ) gesagt:

"Tue Gutes und sprich darüber,
auf dass sich Nachahmer finden." (Den meisten ist nur der erste Teilsatz bekannt. )

Die Frage ist, ob Ihr Eure Aktion medienwirksam 'ausschlachten' konntet,
d.h. wurden im Vorfeld (lokale) Presse und Behörden informiert,
und wurde nachher auch über Eure Aktion berichtet?

Damit das klar ist, ich weiß, dass Ihr persönlich alle diese Art von Bestätigung nicht braucht, aber für eine gute PR fehlt halt das "Darübersprechen" und die Nachahmer.

Falls doch, freue ich mich über einen Link oder Scan von den Presseberichten.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (30. Oktober 2006)

Nein, es ist aber alles dokumentiert und das Forstamt weiss bescheit.

Denn es war erst abzuwarten wieviele Biker erscheinen und wenn nur drei Leute dagestanden hätten wäre es nur peinlich gewesen.

So kann wenn es mal ein Trumpf aus der Hinterhand gezogen werden. "Schaut her wir sind schon länger aktiv". 

Bin schon auch in Siegburg auf dem Marktplatz gestanden und habe die Jugnedlichen unterstützt damit diese ein Grundstück bekommen damit Sie nicht mehr illegal im Wald buddel und bauen. Ja ich habe an diesen Sonntag auch leider eine schöne MTB Tour ausfallen lasssen müssen.
Dort waren ja genug Biker dabei die mich blöd angeschaut hatten das ich nicht mit komme sondern so was mache.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Klaus,

mir geht es nicht um richtig oder falsch 
sondern zukünftig um besser und mehr.

Ich freue mich, wenn ich Dich/Euch/uns dabei mit Wissen,
Kontakten und tatkräftiger Mithilfe unterstützen kann.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (30. Oktober 2006)

Martin wenn du zwischen den Zeilen gelesen hättest würdest du wissen das ich versuche zu helfen wo ich kann. Ich bin auch der den Michael (Splash) als zweite Person in der IG gemeint hat. Ich bin aber jemand der was tut, als zu reden.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2006)

Tue Gutes und rede darüber! Die Aussage habe ich von meinem Ausbilder übernommen und für gut befunden.

Gutes tun und nicht drüber reden mag zwar auch edel sein, hilft der Lobby aber nicht weiter. Nur zu schwätzen und nix zu tun ist dagegen in my eyes bullshit. Es ist halt auch wichtig, dass man gute Ideen umsetzt. Die HLCler haben das mit deren Müll-Sammel-Aktion bewiesen. Es hätte evtl aber doch mehr darüber in die Presse gedurft ...


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2006)

Ach so. Warum issn der Fred hier "wichtig"? Dann könnte man den DIMB IG Fred ja eher wieder auf Wichtig setzen (nur so ne Idee) ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Oktober 2006)

Ist diese "DIMB"-Umfrage mit der DIMB abgesprochen bzw. dieser bekannt und wird sie von der DIMB gewünscht bzw. befürwortet?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Ach so. Warum issn der Fred hier "wichtig"? Dann könnte man den DIMB IG Fred ja eher wieder auf Wichtig setzen (nur so ne Idee) ...


 
Keine Sorge, sobald die Umfrage geschlossen ist,
wird er wieder normal.
Und wenn die DIMB-Sache durch diese Umfrage an Fahrt gewinnen kann,
dann sollte der DIMB-Thread auch wichtig werden.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ist diese "DIMB"-Umfrage mit der DIMB abgesprochen bzw. dieser bekannt und wird sie von der DIMB gewünscht bzw. befürwortet?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Nein, mit der "DIMB" wurde es nicht abgesprochen.
Ich habe lediglich in einem Telefonat und einer E-Mail mit den Vorständen der DIMB einige der Themen angesprochen.

Da die konkrete Umsetzung auf der IG-Seite ist, haben wir einige der o.g. Themen bei letzten MTB-Stammtisch angesprochen und überlegt,
wie wir die Sache voranbringen können.

Mit dieser Umfrage will ich meine Einschätzung der MTB-Stammtischgespräche bestätigt bzw. widerlegt sehen,
um mit den anderen Aktiven eine weitere regionale Vorgehensweise zu besprechen.

Ich finde, dass die Winterzeit dafür ideal und allgemein die Zeit reif ist. 

Wie kannst Du bzw. Ihr als SIT die DIMB unterstützen,
oder wie unterstützt Ihr die Sache bereits,
und können wir uns bei Euch oder umgekehrt einbringen?

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nein, mit der "DIMB" wurde es nicht abgesprochen.
> Ich habe lediglich in einem Telefonat und einer E-Mail mit den Vorständen der DIMB einige der Themen angesprochen.
> 
> Da die konkrete Umsetzung auf der IG-Seite ist, haben wir einige der o.g. Themen bei letzten MTB-Stammtisch angesprochen und überlegt,
> ...


17 Beiträge und es ist noch nicht mal 14 Uhr ...  naja, anyway.
Aber zurück zu deinen Fragen: es wäre vielleicht nicht ganz unsinnig, solche Aktionen mit der DIMB abzusprechen. Es könnte sonst leicht der Eindruck entstehen, es wird hauptsächlich heiße Luft produziert. Auch wenn du da "im direkten Gespräch mit den Vorständen der DIMB" bist, möchte ich doch wissen, _für wen _ oder was ich da eigentlich abstimme.
Von einer "konkreten Umsetzung" habe ich - ausser dem Vergleich mit dem ADAC - nichts gefunden.


juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> Wie kannst Du bzw. Ihr als SIT die DIMB unterstützen,
> oder wie unterstützt Ihr die Sache bereits,
> und können wir uns bei Euch oder umgekehrt einbringen?
> ...


Ich bin DIMBO seit 2004, da war dir dein neues Betätigungsfeld DIMB noch gar nicht als solches bewusst. Abgesehen davon leisten unsere Guides "echte" Basisarbeit: sie gehen nämlich biken, sind also "vor Ort" und gehen dort bei der Begegnung hoffentlich immer mit gutem Beispiel voran.

Wenn sich die DIMB bei uns einbringen soll, werde ich die DIMB selbst oder die IG Rhein-Sieg kontakten.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (30. Oktober 2006)

Keine passende Antwort für mich dabei; Schade  


Gruß



Umfragejunkie


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2006)

Die Umfrage ist eine Sache der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg und damit OK. Es ist durchaus von Interesse mal den Stand der Leute hier im Lokalforum zu erfahren.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Keine passende Antwort für mich dabei;


Juchhus Werben für die DIMB hat irgendwie den gleichen Effekt, als wenn Guido Westerwelle der Wahlkampfmanager von CDU oder SPD würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> 17 Beiträge und es ist noch nicht mal 14 Uhr ... naja, anyway.
> Aber zurück zu deinen Fragen: es wäre vielleicht nicht ganz unsinnig, solche Aktionen mit der DIMB abzusprechen. Es könnte sonst leicht der Eindruck entstehen, es wird hauptsächlich heiße Luft produziert. Auch wenn du da "im direkten Gespräch mit den Vorständen der DIMB" bist, möchte ich doch wissen, _für wen _oder was ich da eigentlich abstimme.
> Von einer "konkreten Umsetzung" habe ich - ausser dem Vergleich mit dem ADAC - nichts gefunden.


 
Hier stimmt niemand für oder gegen irgendetwas ab.
Wer aufmerksam das erste Posting durchgelesen hat,
weiß, dass es lediglich um eine Einschätzung der Situation innerhalb unseres Unterforums geht, quasi eine nicht repräsentative Bestandsaufnahme.

Der ADAC-Vergleich war von mir herangezogen worden,
um darzulegen, dass auch Mitglieder bzw. Interessenten,
die sich für Einkaufsgemeinschaft / spezielle Angebote interessieren,
eine wichtige Daseinsberechtigung haben und dem höheren Ziel eher förderlich sind.



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin DIMBO seit 2004, da war dir dein neues Betätigungsfeld DIMB noch gar nicht als solches bewusst. Abgesehen davon leisten unsere Guides "echte" Basisarbeit: sie gehen nämlich biken, sind also "vor Ort" und gehen dort bei der Begegnung hoffentlich immer mit gutem Beispiel voran.
> 
> Wenn sich die DIMB bei uns einbringen soll, werde ich die DIMB selbst oder die IG Rhein-Sieg kontakten.
> 
> ...


 
Zu meiner Person: 
Man kann sich zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt einer Idee verschreiben und verbunden füllen,
ohne zu wisssen, dass es bereits überregionale Aktivitäten gibt.

"Fair on Trails" praktiziere ich schon so lange, wie ich selber bike und Touren guide.

Wir wollen doch jetzt sicherlich nicht in der Diskussion (Schwanzvergleich) enden, 
wer denn der wahre Mountainbiker ist, und wer welche Verdienste verzeichnen konnte.

Die Einzigen die sich über solche Kindereien köstlich amüsieren werden,
sind unsere Gegner. Ja, ich sage bewußt Gegner.

Also, statt Separation ist Integration angesagt.
Man muss nicht befreundet sein,
um sich für dieselbe Sache zu engagieren.
Respekt reicht vollkommen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Keine passende Antwort für mich dabei; Schade
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Wie das???

Selbst bei bestem unterstellten Wohlwollen konntest Du bei den ersten drei Fragen kein einziges Kreuzchen wahrheitsgemäß setzen?
Das kann ich ja kaum glauben?!

Was erwartest Du von der DIMB?
Gerade weil Du Wettkampffahrer bist, interessiert mich Deine Meinung.
Wenns nicht in den o.g. Fragekatalog passt, mach's im Thread.



Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Juchhus Werben für die DIMB hat irgendwie den gleichen Effekt, als wenn Guido Westerwelle der Wahlkampfmanager von CDU oder SPD würde.


 
Deine Meinung interessiert mich auch sehr, auch wenn Du das vielleicht kaum glauben magst.

Ehrlich, Dieter, wenn ich die Sache der DIMB mit den anderen Aktiven zusammen genauso anschieben könnte,
wie es Westerwelle mit der FDP gemacht hat,
wäre ich/wir im ersten Schritt mehr als zufrieden.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (30. Oktober 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Juchhus Werben für die DIMB hat irgendwie den gleichen Effekt, als wenn Guido Westerwelle der Wahlkampfmanager von CDU oder SPD würde.



.... Möllemann ....


----------



## Delgado (30. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wie das???
> 
> Selbst bei bestem unterstellten Wohlwollen konntest Du bei den ersten drei Fragen kein einziges Kreuzchen wahrheitsgemäß setzen?
> Das kann ich ja kaum glauben?!
> ...



DIMB ist (für mich) völlig irrelevant.

Deshalb kommt auch Antwort 3 nicht in Betracht.


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> DIMB ist (für mich) völlig irrelevant.
> 
> Deshalb kommt auch Antwort 3 nicht in Betracht.


 
Danke für die offene Aussage.

Bist Du in irgendeinem anderen Bikeverband organisiert bzw. Mitglied (z.B BDR etc.)?

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (30. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Danke für die offene Aussage.
> 
> Bist Du in irgendeinem anderen Bikeverband organisiert bzw. Mitglied (z.B BDR etc.)?
> 
> VG Martin



DIHMB


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Deine Meinung interessiert mich auch sehr, auch wenn Du das vielleicht kaum glauben magst.


Meine Meinung ist, dass ich nicht leichtfertig irgendwem ein Mandat erteilen werde um die Dinge auszuhandeln, die es nicht braucht bzw. sogar kontraproduktiv sind.

Ich fahre seit 1981 Mountainbike bzw. Cyclocross und war damit - auch umzugsbedingt - in ganz unterschiedlichen Gegenden sehr regelmäßig unterwegs (Bodanrück/Gehrenberg (Bodensee), Ohligser Heide u.U., Eifel, Bergisches Land u. Ville, Taunus). In all diesen Jahren gab es nur einen einzigen Konflikt im Frankfurter Stadtwald, wo wir auf einem Rundkurs wöchentliche Trainingsrennen ausgetragen hatten (die diversen Frankfurter Radsportvereine, ca 15-20 Teilnehmer) - aus Sicht des Försters sicher eine grenzwertige Veranstaltung (auch wenn ihn der damalige Ausbau der Startbahn West hätte stärker mental fordern sollen).

Ich kenne auf Anhieb nur zwei Trails in der Nähe von Gemünd, die für Biker (nachvollziehbar) gesperrt sind. Es ist nicht so, dass es manchmal keine dumme Zeitgenossen im Wald gibt, allerdings spielt es dabei keine besondere Rolle, ob ich gerade als Hundeführer, Jogger oder Biker unterwegs bin. Ich weiß selber um mein uneingeschränktes Recht der Bewegungsfreiheit und wie ich dieses zur Not durchsetze . Ich möchte aber nochmals betonen, es ist äußerst selten, dass ich überhaupt in irgendwelche Konfliktsituationen verwickelt werde, schon gar nicht mit Amtspersonen.

Ich bin tausende Kilometer durch den Schwarzwald gebiked, was soll ich sagen, gänzlich ohne Konflikt. Die Gegend ist so einsam, da freuen sich Wandersmann und Biker noch, wenn sie einander begegnen. Kommentare wie "downhill geht aber anders" haben wir aber auch schon an der Ahr gehört und da isses nicht mehr soooo einsam.

In meinem aktuellen Ville-Revier vermeide ich halt bestimmte Strecken zu bestimmten Zeiten und gut ist. Bis auf eine zugeschüttete Halfpipe gab es bis dato keine Beeinträchtigungen für Biker und die Maßnahme als solches richtete sich wohl eher gegen die sinnlose Zerstörung und Vermüllung eines schützenswerten Altbuchenbestandes - zumal die Dirter meinten, auch die Trails kaputtbuddeln zu müssen.

Das Problem überfüllter Strassen oder Waldwege läßt sich m.E. nur durch Ausweichen und nicht mit der Lichthupe lösen - auf'm Trail ist das wohl ähnlich.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer

P.S: aus dem Pennerladen BDR bin ich glücklicherweise 1984 ausgetreten.


----------



## RICO (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin auch schon ewig in der DIMB und überlege eher schon wieder auszutreten.
Weil, auf der einen Seite stehen ein paar Hanseln von der DIMB die erzählen, was die Biker für anständige Leute sind und auf der anderen Seite sehe ich die Masse der Biker die sich nur an Regeln halten wenn sie genehm sind.



juchhu schrieb:


> Wie das???
> 
> Ehrlich, Dieter, wenn ich die Sache der DIMB mit den anderen Aktiven zusammen genauso anschieben könnte,
> wie es Westerwelle mit der FDP gemacht hat,
> ...


Ok Martin,
dann sorg mal dafür, dass unsere Biker hier, an Wochenenden die schon von Wanderern stark frequentierten Gebiete in Ruhe lassen,

oder die Wälder nach Sonnenuntergang in Ruhe lassen und dort keine Treibjagden mit ihren Superfunzeln veranstalten,

oder aufs Auto verzichten, wenigstens bei den Anfahrten zu Biketouren.

Lobbyarbeit wie es der ADAC macht muß ich nicht unterstützen.

RICO


----------



## Delgado (30. Oktober 2006)

RICO schrieb:


> ...oder aufs Auto verzichten, wenigstens bei den Anfahrten zu Biketouren.
> 
> ...
> 
> RICO



... nur aus dem Grund sind Ville, Eifel und Co. vor mir sicher   .. meistens jedenfalls.



Hatte ich bereits meine DIHMB-Umfrage gestartet?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... nur aus dem Grund sind Ville, Eifel und Co. vor mir sicher   ..


nur aus dem Grunde traust du dich noch auf's Rad!  

Umfrage fehlt noch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (30. Oktober 2006)

RICO schrieb:


> aufs Auto verzichten, wenigstens bei den Anfahrten zu Biketouren..


Hmm, Rico, wie sollen wir dann gemeinsam in Engelskirchen touren, oder um die Dhünntalsperre?? 

Ihr müsst dann lange auf mich warten!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> (1)Meine Meinung ist, dass ich nicht leichtfertig irgendwem ein Mandat erteilen werde um die Dinge auszuhandeln, die es nicht braucht bzw. sogar kontraproduktiv sind.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Dieter,

klasse, sehr ausführlich, Danke. 
Kurze Statements von mir:

Hier gehts nicht um Mandaterteilung sondern um eine Bestandsaufnahme. Wenn ich ein Mandat wollte, würde ich es mir nehmen. Die DIMB ist zu klein, die anderen Waldnutzergruppen und deren Lobby sind zu groß, um weiter eine abwartende Haltung einzunehmen. Die Situation läßt sich auch nicht von oben (bundesweit) verbessern sondern nur durch lokale und regionale Aktionen und Projekte verbessern.
Diese Einstellung ist mir zu eigen. Freiheit ist ja schön und gut. Aber muss ich wirklich über Sonntagmittag mit einer Bikegruppe durch z.B. den Königsforst fahren. Wenn es schon Sonntag sein muss, können es dann nicht Gebiete sein, die nicht direkt im Naherholungsverkehrsstrom liegen?



RICO schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon ewig in der DIMB und überlege eher schon wieder auszutreten.
> Weil, auf der einen Seite stehen ein paar Hanseln von der DIMB die erzählen, was die Biker für anständige Leute sind und auf der anderen Seite sehe ich die Masse der Biker die sich nur an Regeln halten wenn sie genehm sind.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Rico,

ja, ich weiß, dass das schwierig ist. Es ist immer einfacher, für andere Regeln aufzustellen und auf deren Einhaltung zu pochen, als selber konsequent auf die Einhaltung der eigenen Regeln zu achten.

Wie oben, schon geschrieben, bin ich da ganz klar auf Deiner Seite.
Ich erfreue mich am liebsten auf Trails/Wegen, wenn ich zu idealen Zeiten nur mit eine Hand voll anderer Nutzer dieselbigen teilen muss.
Tja, das ist ein Problem vor dem ich ehrlich gesagt auch selber stehe.
Die Ausführung und Interpretation der Passi im Landesforstgesetz sind mir klar, und eine nachhaltige Störung der Wildtiere durch nächtliche Fahrten kann ich nicht ausschließen. Auf der anderen Seite steht der Freizeitgedanke und allgemeine Betretungsrecht dagegen. Gerade nach der Zeitumstellung ist es bereits ab 18:00 Uhr dunkel. Müssen jetzt alle MTB-ler, Hundebesitzer, Jogger, Nachwanderer (das Problem betrifft ja auch andere Nutzergruppen) raus aus dem Wald auf die Straße, in Siedlungen und Fitnessstudios? Ich bin da sehr an einer Lösung interessiert. Apostuliert man aber für die Gruppe der MTB-ler ein Nachtbefahrverbot für Wälder/Heidegebiete, dann verschreckt man die Biker. Dann wiederrum kann man keine Aufklärungsarbeit leisten und auf Dauer eine gewisse Regelmentierung vornehmen. Ich denke, es geht nur über Vrobild und die Macht der kleinen Schritte. Lieber erstmal max. ein bis zwei Nightrides in abwechselnden Gebieten eine größere Gruppe, als jeden Abend von allen Seiten mehrere kleine Gruppe. Der gesamte Punkt 2 stellt ausschließlich meine persönliche Meinung dar.
Das ist schon ein guter Appell, gerade wg. der Ökobilanz. Oder darauf zu achten bzw. anzuregen, Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden, oder direkt mit öffentlichen Nahverkehr / DB an- und abzureisen.
Hängt Euch doch bitte nicht an dem ADAC auf. Fakt ist, ob einem der ADAC nun gefällt oder nicht (ich bin übrigens trotz Firmenwagen 12 Jahr ohne ADAC-Mitgliedschaft sehr gut über die Runden gekommen), die Ausrichtung, insbesondere die Marketing- und PR-Arbeit, ist bemerkenswert. Natürlich geht es nicht um eine 1:1 Umsetzung. Dass ist auch gar nicht meine Aufgabe. Aber viele Strategien und Taktiken des ADACs können für eine professionelle Vereinsarbeit übernommen werden oder zumindest wegweisend sein. Die Standpunkte und Ziele lassen sich wohl kaum übertragen.
VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich möchte mich sehr herzlich bei denjenigen (derzeit 7) bedanken,
die so mutig und offen den Punkt 3 _"Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für mich (derzeit) uninteressant."_ angeklickt haben.  

An alle anderen, die sich nicht in den anderen 9 Fragen/Aussagen wiederfinden, 
möchte ich sehr herzlich bitten,
genauso offen und mutig wie die o.g. / UmfrageteilnehmerInnen dann den Punkt 3 anzuklicken.

Warum?

Nun ich möchte ein möglichst repräsentatives Ergebnis erhalten.

Von den 23 bisherigen TeilnehmerInnen sind

13 DIMB-Mitglieder
7 nicht DIMB-Mitglieder
und 3 DIMB-Sympathisanten 
Nach meiner Schätzung sind in diesem Unterforum rund 100 User mehr oder minder aktiv.
Rechnet man die derzeitigen Ergebnisse auf die von mir geschätzte aktive Userzahl im Unterforum hoch, müßten mehr als die Hälfte (also über 50) DIMB-Mitglied sein. 

Das wäre zu schön. 

Also, hier der Aufruf an alle Sympathisanten mit einer Einstellung für oder gegen die DIMB,

bitte, bitte klickt die Fragen/Aussagen an, die Eure Meinungen oder Interessen weitesgehend decken.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe. 

VG Martin


----------



## ralf (30. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...ich möchte mich sehr herzlich bei denjenigen (derzeit 7) bedanken,
> die so mutig und offen den Punkt 3 _"Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für mich (derzeit) uninteressant."_ angeklickt haben.
> ...



... mutig? Du hast doch mit dem Klammerwort ein Hintertürchen offen gelassen.  
... schwammig ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. Oktober 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> ... mutig? Du hast doch mit dem Klammerwort ein Hintertürchen offen gelassen.
> ... schwammig ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Genau,

nimm das "derzeit" raus, damit man klicken kann (soll ja angeblich WP-Punkte bringen ).


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> ... mutig? Du hast doch mit dem Klammerwort *ein Hintertürchen offen gelassen.*
> ... schwammig ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf


 
Für beide Seiten.   

Je klarer die Fragen/Aussagen, desto weniger wollen sich konkret festlegen.

Mit dem "derzeit" erweitere ich die Gruppe.
Zu einem werden diejenigen integriert,
die auch zukünftig nicht DIMB-Mitglied werden wollen,
zum anderen werden die Restlichen angesprochen,
die derzeit nicht DIMB-Mitglied werden wollen,
da offensichtlich die DIMB ihnen derzeit keinen Mehrwert bieten kann.

Mir ist bewußt,
dass ich z.B. mit einem PDF-Fragebogen eine viel detailierter Auswertung hätte vornehmen können. (Hätte aber auch mehrere Tage an intensiver Vorbereitung 'gekostet', und wegen der kleine Zielgruppe (nur unser Unterforum) in keinem für mich sinnvollen Kosten-/Nutzenverhältnis.)

Allerdings werden der Schwellenwert der Bereitschaft, an einer solchen Auswertung teilzunehmen, noch weiter erhöht worden.
Und dies mit dem sicheren Ergebnis, dass relativ sich noch mehr DIMB-Mitglieder beteiligt hätten.

So ist es eine quick&dirty Multiple-Choice-Umfrage.

Rechne ich aus den letzten 7 Fragen/Aussagen die DIMB-Mitglieder raus,
wird es interessant. 

Hoffentlich nehmen möglichst viele (ideal n -> 100) an der Umfrage teil. 

VG Martin

PS: 



Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Genau,
> 
> nimm das "derzeit" raus, damit man klicken kann (soll ja angeblich WP-Punkte bringen ).


 
Los, trau Dich. Für Dich gilt das "(derzeit)" nicht; das ist uns beiden klar.
Wg. der WP-Punkte bemühe ich mich um eine Gleichstellung mit NW.


----------



## Spooky (30. Oktober 2006)

So dann werde ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben:

Für mich persönlich gibt es zwei Gründe weswegen ich nicht Mitglied der Dimb werde(n kann). Beide Punkte beziehen sich auf MEIN persönliches Verständnis der Trail-Rules.

1.) Aus Punkt 1 der Trail-Rules: 'Respektiere lokale Wegesperrungen'

Aus meiner Sicht liegt in meinen gesamten Heimat-Revier eine solche Sperrung vor (2,5m Regelung). Soll ich jetzt überall dort nicht mehr fahren, wo diese Regelung greift ? 

2.) Aus Punkt 2 der Trail-Rules: 'Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald'

Also im Klartext Keine Nightrides mehr ?! 


Mfg
Marco


----------



## Balu. (30. Oktober 2006)

Danke Marco !  

Nicht zuletzt deshalb und wg. meiner ganz persönlichen Abneigung zu Bürokratie halte ich es mit mir eigens auferlegten Regeln angelehnt an deren Ehrencodex


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Oktober 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> So dann werde ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben:
> 
> Für mich persönlich gibt es zwei Gründe weswegen ich nicht Mitglied der Dimb werde(n kann). Beide Punkte beziehen sich auf MEIN persönliches Verständnis der Trail-Rules.
> 
> ...



Schock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hab ich gar nicht gelesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Was mach ich jetzt, bin Mitglied????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2006)

Der Vertrider-Ehrenkodex ist in der Tat das, was meinem eigenen Gedankengang am ehesten entspricht. Dennoch täte uns ein wenig Lobbyarbeit recht gut. 

Was im Siebengebirge schon gegessen ist, sollte in anderen Gebieten ja nicht auch noch eintreten oder ist das gewollt? Dennoch liesse sich die Lage im Siebengebirge auch noch verschlechtern, wenn dort ein Wegenetz eingeführt wird, welches dann die Nutzung der wege abseits verbietet (Beispiel Wahner Heide - da wird drüber nachgedacht). wenn die Biker keine Stimme haben, ists für die anderen Verbände umso leichter, Ihre Wünsche durch zu bekommen ...


----------



## Redking (30. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Der Vertrider-Ehrenkodex ist in der Tat das, was meinem eigenen Gedankengang am ehesten entspricht. Dennoch täte uns ein wenig Lobbyarbeit recht gut.
> 
> Was im Siebengebirge schon gegessen ist, sollte in anderen Gebieten ja nicht auch noch eintreten oder ist das gewollt? Dennoch liesse sich die Lage im Siebengebirge auch noch verschlechtern, wenn dort ein Wegenetz eingeführt wird, welches dann die Nutzung der wege abseits verbietet (Beispiel Wahner Heide - da wird drüber nachgedacht). wenn die Biker keine Stimme haben, ists für die anderen Verbände umso leichter, Ihre Wünsche durch zu bekommen ...



Wieso nachgedacht ist doch vom Förster schon voll zogen worden!

Alle anderen Wege blockiert er schon damit du nur noch an den Roten Pfählen vorbei fährst.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2006)

Hmm .. ich hab mich blöd ausgedrückt. Ich meinte eigentlich, dass auch im Siebengebirge darüber nachgedacht wird, ein solches einzuführen. Sorry ...


----------



## juchhu (31. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

zwischenzeitlich haben 42 TeilnehmerInnen an der Umfrage mitgewirkt.

Zwei Gruppen unseres Unterforum möchte ich hiermit nochmal ganz persönlich ansprechen:

Die sogenannten 'alten' Leistungsträger, also Guides bzw. solche die Biketermine ins LMB einstellen. Viele, die ich auch persönlich kenne, bei denen ich mitfahre bzw. mitgefahren bin und umgekehrt, haben leider noch nicht abgestimmt. Ich möchte jetzt keine Namen nennen, aber alleine diese Gruppe macht locker mehr als 20 Personen aus.
Die LMB-TeilnehmerInnen, also diejenigen, die die eigentliche Gruppenstärke ausmachen und für die sich unsere Guides und CoGuides soviel Mühe geben. Ihr seid die große, derzeit leider noch schweigende Mehrheit. Wenn ich die regelmäßigen und unregelmäßigen TeilnehmerInnen der LMB-Termine abschätze, komme ich auf eine Gruppenstärke von über 100 Personen.
Liebe 'Angehörigen' der Gruppen 1+2, nehmt Euch bitte zwei Minuten Zeit und klickt schnell die für Euch in Frage kommenden Punkte an.

Wenn Ihr nichts direkt mit der DIMB am Hut habt, keine Problem, klickt einfach Punkt 3 an. 
Stopp, stopp nicht so schnell, die zwei Minuten sind noch nicht um. 

Jetzt schaut Euch bitte die Fragen/Aussagen von Nr. 4 bis Nr. 10 an.
Gibt es Punkte, die Euch trotzdem interessieren?
Wenn, dann schnell angeklickt.

Und, haben wir noch was Zeit?

Wenn ja, dann reflektiert doch mal,
wie das Mountainbiken in 5-10 Jahre hier im Rheinland aussehen wird?

*Was wollen wir tun und vor allendingen ab wann,*
*damit es auf jeden Fall besser wird?*

VG Martin

PS: Die zwei Minuten beziehen sich nur auf die Beantwortung,
also exkl. des Bewältigens dieses Beitrages. 

PPS: Kleine statistische Auswertung. Von den Usern, die in ihrem Profil ihren Wohnort angegeben haben, sind 554 User in Köln, 280 in Aachen und 227 in Bonn ansäßig. Rechnen wir nochmal weitere 1.000 User fürs Umland dazu, so sind im Gebiet unseres Unterforums rund 2.000 User ansäßig.
Davon haben gerade mal mehr als 40 (also ca. 2%) abgestimmt.
Das ist ja wohl klar steigerungsfähig.


----------



## stahlgabi (2. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich muß sagen, ich finde es schon recht merkwürdig, daß man mittlerweile sogar per PM dazu aufgefordert wird, an dieser "Umfrage" teilzunehmen!
Ehrlich gesagt, ist das meiner Meinung nach ganz schön dreist . . .

An einer offiziellen DIMB-Umfrage werde ich mich gerne beteiligen aber auf diese Art und Weise GANZ SICHER NICHT !!!!

Schade, daß "unser" Forum hier für irgendwelche Zwecke mißbraucht wird. Früher hat es hier mal Spaß gemacht aber leider hat die Qualität in letzter Zeit sehr gelitten . . .

Dies ist jedenfalls mein einziger Kommentar dazu, denn ich sitze lieber auf dem Bike als vorm PC  

Allen denen es auch so geht, wünsche ich eine erfolgreiche Winterpokalteilnahme !!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. November 2006)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich muß sagen, ich finde es schon recht merkwürdig, daß man mittlerweile sogar per PM dazu aufgefordert wird, an dieser "Umfrage" teilzunehmen!
> Ehrlich gesagt, ist das meiner Meinung nach ganz schön dreist . . .
> ...



Hallo unbekannterweise,

den obigen Ausführungen kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen  

Umfragen oder Kommentare die "bestimmten" Mods nicht passen werden geschlossen oder gelöscht, bei eigens gemachten wird man wie von Dir beschrieben per PM aufgefordert doch seine Meinung abzugeben. So langsam kotzt mich diese Bettelei echt an.

An alle Umfrager. Ich entscheide selber wann und ob ich teilnehme  

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt in unserem Unterforum eine Hand voll User,
> die eine negative Einstellung zu mir haben.
> Damit kann ich ganz gut leben,
> denn es gibt sicherlich mehr als die zehnfache Menge,
> ...



Völliger Realitätsverlust!





PS: Pareto-Faktor ist übrigens 4


----------



## talybont (2. November 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hallo unbekannterweise,
> 
> den obigen Ausführungen kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen
> 
> ...


Schliesse mich dem voll und ganz an. Langsam steigt es dem Martin scheinbar zu Kopf. In meinen Augen ist eine solche PM wie lästige Werbung im Briefkasten --> unnötig!

@ Martin: lass den Blödsinn sein!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. November 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> ...ist eine solche PM wie lästige Werbung im Briefkasten


Kann man auch kürzer formulieren


*SPAM!!!!!!*


----------



## juchhu (2. November 2006)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich muß sagen, ich finde es schon recht merkwürdig, daß man mittlerweile *sogar per PM dazu aufgefordert wird, an dieser "Umfrage" teilzunehmen!*
> Ehrlich gesagt, ist das meiner Meinung nach ganz schön dreist . . .
> ...


 


spitfire4 schrieb:


> ...
> Umfragen oder Kommentare die "bestimmten" Mods nicht passen werden geschlossen oder gelöscht, bei eigens gemachten wird man *wie von Dir beschrieben per PM aufgefordert doch seine Meinung abzugeben*. So langsam kotzt mich diese Bettelei echt an.
> 
> An alle Umfrager. Ich entscheide selber wann und ob ich teilnehme
> ...


 
Damit alle den Inhalt meiner besagten PN kennen,
veröffentliche ich hier den genauen Wortlaut:

<<< PN-Beginn>>>

_Adressaten: Die jeweiligen Mitglieder der gemeldeten Teams_

_Betreff: *Eine persönliche Bitte!-)))*_

_Hallo Team-Mitglieder,_

_falls es tatsächlich noch Mitglieder in Eurem Team gibt,_
_die bei der DIMB-Umfrage noch nicht abgestimmt haben,_
_möchte ich Euch herzlich bitten,_
_diese kurzfristig nachzuholen._

_Gerade Eure Meinungen als engagierte BikerInnen interessiert uns._

_Hier nochmal der ausführliche __Aufruf__ mit der Bitte um Teilnahme an der DIMB-Umfrage._

_Und hier die __DIMB-Umfrage__._

_Vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit und ggf. Teilnahme an der Umfrage._

_VG Martin_

<<<PN-Ende>>>

Wer es aufmerksam liest,
wird nirgendwo einen Satzteil finden, der auffordert,
stattdessen schreibe ich



> ... möchte ich Euch herzlich bitten ...


 
und 



> ... ggf. Teilnahme an der Umfrage ...


 
Wer dies falsch verstehen will,
der darf es falsch verstehen. 

Vor Absendung an die 19 Teams (ca. 90 PNs) hatten bereits 50 TeilnehmerInnen sich an der Umfrage beteiligt.

Natürlich hatten sich bereits aus den 19 Teams grob 30% an der Umfrage beteiligt, so dass die Zielmenge nur noch ca. 60 waren.

Die ca. Hälfte der PNs wurden noch nicht gelesen.

Seit heute Mittag haben sich weitere 17 User an der Umfrage beteiligt,
von denen grob 100% aus der PN-Aktion herrühren.

Jeder der sich ein bisschen mit Direktmarketing beschäftigt (hat),
weiß, dass das eine sensationelle Quote ist.

Ich finde, dass diese nach wie vor nicht repräsentative Umfrage dennoch jetzt schon in ihrer jetzigen Tendenz sehr interessante Aussagen zuläßt.

In sofern halte ich diese persönliche Bitte in Form einer PN gerechtfertigt.

Allen, die sich bisher an der Umfrage beteiligt haben,
möchte ich sehr herzlich danken.
Eurere Mitwirkung wird uns die Positionsbestimmung und Zielsetzung der DIMB IG erleichtern.

Vielen, vielen Dank.

VG Martin

PS: Den anderen, die sich nicht beteiligen wollen, sage ich:

Das ist Eurer gutes Recht als Demokraten.
Aber macht vielleicht nicht ganz so viel Wirbel um Eurer Enthaltung.

PPS: Wer wissen will, wer bzw. wie in der öffentlichen Umfrage 'abgestimmt' hat,
muss in der Umfrage auf die verlinken Zahlen vor den jeweiligen Prozentangaben klicken. 
Dann wird die Tabelle so aufgebaut, 
dass die Nicks der einzelnen User zu den einzelnen Fragen / Aussagen angezeigt werden.


----------



## Spooky (2. November 2006)

Warum kann man Mods eigentlich nicht auf die Ignor-Liste setzen  Das wäre für Unseren doch mal ein durchaus sinnvolles Feature. Im Ernst Martin: Komm mal ein bisserl runter und lass die Leute selbst entscheiden ob sie an *DEINER *Umfrage teilnehmen wollen oder nicht. 

Genervte Grüße  
Marco


----------



## on any sunday (2. November 2006)

Sorry! 

Spielst du jetzt böser Berater, guter Berater?  

Ich brauche keinen Big Brother, der mich auf irgendwelche Umfragen aufmerksam macht, die man nur mit gutem Willen übersehen kann. 

Das läuft bei mir eindeutig unter Spam, unerwünschtem Telefonmarketing oder Diskozettelverteiler auf der Hohe Straße etc. p.p.  

Gratuliere, du hast mich ein wenig aufgeregt, und das will bei mir schon was bedeuten, wie dir hier einige Anwesende bestätigen könnten.

Ohne Gruß

Michael


----------



## kreischkäfer (2. November 2006)

Nabend zusammen,

also zuerst möchte ich einmal loswerden, dass ich es echt klasse finde, wie viel Mühe sich juchhu in unserem Lokalforum gibt .
Sicher ist aber auch, dass man es nicht jedem recht machen kann. Es gibt nunmal verschiedene Meinungen und Ansichten, was auch gut so ist (sonst wäre es ja langweilig ).

Ich finde allerdings manche Äußerungen etwas übertrieben. Für mich stellte die PN bzgl. der DIMB-Umfrage keine Aufforderung dar. Das konnte man bei genauem Lesen der PN auch feststellen. Es wäre doch für alle von Vorteil nicht immer auf allem und jedem "rumzuhacken" (uns Deutschen wird ja ganz gerne mal die "Meckermentalität" nachgesagt  ), sondern versuchen die betroffene Person auf ein Problem hinzuweisen oder selbst einen Lösungsvorschlag anzubieten.

Um es mit den Worten von Stromberg zu sagen: Du musst auch mal locker durch die Hose atmen, einfach mal den Bimbam baumeln lassen. Trotzdem natürlich top seriös und extremst kompetent. Das ist die Mischung. Wenn du das hast, dann kannst du es auch weit bringen. 
 

Zum Thema DIMB(-Umfrage): Es ist gut, dass etwas getan wird, um die Mountainbike-Lobby zu stärken. Und das wollen doch sicher die meisten hier im Forum, wenn nicht gar alle . 
Und nochmal: juchhu hat uns *gebeten* an der Umfrage teilzunehmen, um eben ein repräsentatives Ergebnis zu erhalten. Daher war die Verbreitung auf diesem Wege für mich auch in Ordnung.

Viele Grüße

kreischkäfer

PS: Ich bin kein Mitglied der DIMB


----------



## Manni (2. November 2006)

Das tolle am IBC-Forum und an diesem Lokal-Forum war, dass immer alles lief. Uns den Usern ist nie aufgefallen, das Steve irgendwo großartig präsent war. Abgesehen von ein paar geschlossenen Threads ging hier alles seinen Gang, es gab kaum Beschwerden und hier war "unser Forum". Ein guter Moderator ist unsichtbar und agiert im Hintergrund.
Jetzt wird alles koordiniert, organisiert und mein Eindruck ist, dass dabei die User - die ja erst das Forum ausmachen - in den Hintergrund gedrängt werden.


Es sollte doch eigentlich so sein:
Das was uns interessiert steht auf der ersten Seite und alles andere rutscht gnadenlos ab. Für den Winterpokal gibts ein Winterpokal Forum und ein ebensolches auch für die DIMB. Ohne Verteiler klappte es schließlich auch früher und mit einem einzigen Moderator auch.


Warum ist ein Thema, das nicht direkt mit dem IBC-Forum oder dem Lokalforum in Verbindung steht wichtig??? Wenn hier keiner was mit der DIMB am Hut haben möchte, dann rutscht der IG-Thread eben ab und es gibt auch keine PMs. Wer Lobbyarbeit machen will, der wird die DIMB oder den ADFC auch so finden und braucht nicht mit PMs zugespamt zu werden.
Das sind alles Sachen, die dem Forum auf lange Zeit schaden, die Stimmung hier ist jedenfalls alles andere als entspannt.

Meine Meinung: So lästig wie der GMX-Newsletter  


Gruß Manni


----------



## volker k (2. November 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Das tolle am IBC-Forum und an diesem Lokal-Forum war, dass immer alles lief. Uns den Usern ist nie aufgefallen, das Steve irgendwo großartig präsent war. Abgesehen von ein paar geschlossenen Threads ging hier alles seinen Gang, es gab kaum Beschwerden und hier war "unser Forum". Ein guter Moderator ist unsichtbar und agiert im Hintergrund.
> Jetzt wird alles koordiniert, organisiert und mein Eindruck ist, dass dabei die User - die ja erst das Forum ausmachen - in den Hintergrund gedrängt werden.
> 
> 
> ...




Sauber  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Aber macht vielleicht nicht ganz so viel Wirbel um Eurer Enthaltung.


Du bist hier der Einzige, der viel Wirbel um sich macht. Aus gegebenem Anlaß ein Zitat aus wikipedia:

"Als *Selbstdarsteller* kann gelten, wer sich selbst und sein Eigeninteresse in anstößiger Weise dort in den Vordergrund stellt, wo das Wahrnehmen einer sozialen Mitverpflichtung oder die Teilhabe an einem von Teamgeist getragenen Vorhaben besonders gefragt sind. Zu ihnen gehören hauptsächlich Menschen, die aufgrund ihrer besonderen Persönlichkeit einseitig auf Imagegewinn aus sind und solche, die bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit den geschäftlichen Vorteil im Auge haben. Um nicht sogleich als Selbstdarsteller identifiziert zu werden, legen sie häufig besonderes Geschick bei der Verschleierung ihrer wirklichen Absichten an den Tag und stellen sich nicht selten mit großem Engagement zeitweilig in den Dienst der gemeinsamen Sache. Das macht sie zu schillernden Figuren, die unentbehrlich scheinen und doch nur mit Mühe weiter geduldet werden.

Beliebte Treffpunkte für Selbstdarsteller sind Orte mit großer Öffentlichkeitswirkung: politische Parteien, Wirtschaftsverbände und Gewerkschaften, Bürgerinitiativen; Religionsgemeinschaften kennen das Problem ebenso wie große Gemeinschaftsprojekte. Die Grenzziehung zwischen "anstößig" und "eben noch tolerierbar" ist meistens ein schwieriges Problem der sozialen Binnenkontrolle. Vieles lässt sich durch (ad hoc immer wieder geänderte) Bestimmungen so fassen, dass der Zweck des Gemeinschaftsunternehmens genau bestimmt und für Missbrauch Sanktionen festgelegt werden. Die Wachsamkeit gegenüber Selbstdarstellern und vor einem Missbrauch der Gemeinschaftsidee kommt nie zur Ruhe. Gelegentlich wird sie aber so penetrant praktiziert und von Neidimpulsen beherrscht, dass ein zu rigides Gemeinschaftsklima resultiert."

Vielleicht erkennst Du ja was wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (2. November 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Das tolle am IBC-Forum und an diesem Lokal-Forum war, dass immer alles lief. Uns den Usern ist nie aufgefallen, das Steve irgendwo großartig präsent war. Abgesehen von ein paar geschlossenen Threads ging hier alles seinen Gang, es gab kaum Beschwerden und hier war "unser Forum". Ein guter Moderator ist unsichtbar und agiert im Hintergrund.
> Jetzt wird alles koordiniert, organisiert und mein Eindruck ist, dass dabei die User - die ja erst das Forum ausmachen - in den Hintergrund gedrängt werden.
> 
> 
> ...




Klasse Statement!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. November 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Das tolle am IBC-Forum und an diesem Lokal-Forum war, dass immer alles lief. Uns den Usern ist nie aufgefallen, das Steve irgendwo großartig präsent war. Abgesehen von ein paar geschlossenen Threads ging hier alles seinen Gang, es gab kaum Beschwerden und hier war "unser Forum". Ein guter Moderator ist unsichtbar und agiert im Hintergrund.
> Jetzt wird alles koordiniert, organisiert und mein Eindruck ist, dass dabei die User - die ja erst das Forum ausmachen - in den Hintergrund gedrängt werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Damit wäre alles gesagt


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

Nabend,

also ich hab keine PM bekommen 
Vollste Zustimmung zu Manni's Statement und noch was...
Was soll der ganz Quatsch schon wieder ? Geht raus zum Biken und seid freundlich und rücksichtsvoll zu anderen Waldbenutzern und alles ist in Butter  
@Martin: Warum ziehst Du nicht endlich die Bremse ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## supasini (2. November 2006)

ich mach doch gar nix! 






ich stimme auch zu - und ärgere mich mittlerweile, dass ich an der Umfrage teilgenommen habe. 
Juchhu: die PN hat mich sehr geärgert, das ist nicht i.O.! Begründung: s.o. die Beiträge der eloquenteren Vorredner 
(ich bin superplatt von der Arbeit, Examensphase! : wer hat Sa/So Zeit zum Radeln: mein Weib ist aushäusig, ich hab Zeit und Lust, ne große Runde zu drehen!)


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> ...ich hab Zeit und Lust, ne große Runde zu drehen!)


Komm zu mir nach Roetgen...hab vor, mich mit den Omerbachern zu treffen  bei Interesse PM


----------



## supasini (2. November 2006)

kannst du denn noch PM bekommen?! ich dachte, das wäre bei dir gesperrt!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. November 2006)

Habe juchhu meine Meinung zu der besagten PN schon via PN mitgeteilt und will hiermit nur deutlich machen, dass ich mich "der *Handvoll *mit negativer Einstellung" anschließe (wobei sich meine _negative Einstellung _ausschließlich auf die Spammerei bezieht und nicht auf die Person). Allerdings bezweifele ich, dass auch nur im Ansatz eine Änderung oder _Besserung _eintreten wird. Zu groß scheint der Mitteilungsdrang ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Zachi (3. November 2006)

Hey Manni,

besser hätte man es nicht formulieren können. Im Moment macht es keinen Spaß mehr hier zu lesen.

Warscheinlich verwechselt Martin den Job des Forum-Moderators mit dem des TV-Moderators, der soll ja Diskussionen anleiern oder den Laden unterhalten. Aber, wenn einem das nicht paßt, macht man die Glotze aus oder schaltet um.
Kann man hier übrigens auch machen... 
Die Diskussionen funktionieren nur, weil immer wieder einige drauf anspringen.
Ignoriert ihn einfach, denke, dann verliert er das Interesse.


----------



## Postmann (3. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Vor Absendung an die 19 Teams (ca. 90 PNs) hatten bereits 50 TeilnehmerInnen sich an der Umfrage beteiligt.
> 
> Natürlich hatten sich bereits aus den 19 Teams grob 30% an der Umfrage beteiligt, so dass die Zielmenge nur noch ca. 60 waren.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, das stimmt, das Dumme ist nur, dass es so aussieht als ob nach der PM Aktion die Antwort 3 (Eine DIMB Mitgliedschaft ist für mich (derzeit) uninteressant) überproportional zugenommen hat. Oder liege ich da falsch?

Das würde dann bedeutetn, dass es aus Direktmarketing Gesichtspunkten ein Schuss in die Hose war, denn das Produkt hat unter der Aktion stark gelitten!   

Danke dafür!

Gruß
micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. November 2006)

Postmann schrieb:


> .... denn das Produkt hat unter der Aktion stark gelitten!



Stimmt, eine kleine Umfrage im engeren Kreis hat ergeben, dass der DIMB durch Juchhus _Bemühungen _ sogar geschadet wurde.


----------



## Postmann (3. November 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Stimmt, eine kleine Umfrage im engeren Kreis hat ergeben, dass der DIMB durch Juchhus _Bemühungen _sogar geschadet wurde.


 
Na, das dachte ich mir.

P.S. kann ich Deiner Bewegung beitreten? (die aus deiner Sig?)


----------



## Delgado (3. November 2006)

Postmann schrieb:


> P.S. kann ich Deiner Bewegung beitreten? (die aus deiner Sig?)




Der auch!  



Die andere leidet ein wenig unter stagnierenden Mitgliederzahlen; Werde mal'n paar PNs verschicken


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2006)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, das Dumme ist nur, dass es so aussieht als ob nach der PM Aktion die Antwort 3 (Eine DIMB Mitgliedschaft ist für mich (derzeit) uninteressant) überproportional zugenommen hat. Oder liege ich da falsch?
> 
> Das würde dann bedeutetn, dass es aus Direktmarketing Gesichtspunkten ein Schuss in die Hose war, denn das Produkt hat unter der Aktion stark gelitten!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Micha,

ich könnte jetzt lange und breit über Direktmarketing referieren.
Auch über statistische Auswertungen.

Aber ...

Was nützt mir eine durch die Wahl der Mittel und des Ortes unrepräsentative Umfrage,

wenn z.B. von 50 TeilnehmerInnen in einer Mutli-Choice-Umfrage

40 bereits DIMB-Mitglied sind
10 DIMB-Mitglied werden wollen
und alle, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht DIMB-Mitglied sein möchten, sich nicht beteiligen.
Ebenso gut hätte man dann direkt mit der Mitgliederliste der DIMB in der Hand eine auf DIMB-Mitglieder selektierte Umfrage machen können.

Es kann ja auch sein, dass man nicht DIMB-Mitglied werden will
und dennoch einige Aktionen / Ziele der DIMB gutheißt oder gar unterstützen würde.

Diese Korrelationen der einzelnen Fragen / Aussagen lassen sich an einer
quick&dirty-Multi-Choice-Umfrage nur mit öffentlichen Status erkennen.

Die Auswertungen dieser unrepräsentativen Umfrage werden trotz einer nicht großen Abstimmungsbasis sehr interessant werden.

Für mich persönlich sind die 'Abstimmungsverhalten' am interessantesten,
die

nicht Punkt 1 oder 2 'angekreuzt' haben sondern
ihre 'Kreuzchen' bei den Punkten 3 bis 10 gemacht haben
genaugenommen Punkt 3 und weitere Punkte von 4 bis 10 'angekreuzt' haben.
Knapp 20 User haben die PN noch nicht gelesen. 
Von diesen 20 Usern haben bereits ca. die Hälfte 'abgestimmt'.

D.h. innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Tage werden max. noch ein paar User an der Umfrage teilnehmen.

Dann ist die Umfrage etwas über eine Woche aktiv gewesen.
Am Sonntag, den 05.11.2006, werde ich die Umfrage mit dem Thread schließen und wieder auf normal setzen.

VG Martin


----------



## Postmann (3. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich sind die 'Abstimmungsverhalten' am interessantesten,
> die
> 
> nicht Punkt 1 oder 2 'angekreuzt' haben sondern
> ...


 
Oh Gott!!!

Wenn ich das lese, bekomme ich Angst. Bitte überlege Dir genau was Du tust. Denn für mich klingt es so, dass Du alle die Punkt 3 angeklickt haben in regelmäßigen Abständen mit "Werbung" zur DIMB bombardieren wirst!!!  

Ich hoffe, ich täusche mich, aber solltest Du es wirklich vorhaben, dann lass es bitte, denn damit würdest Du der DIMB (zumindest bei diesen Leuten) extrem schaden!

Danke
Micha


----------



## Molly (3. November 2006)

Ja, Tach, 
da kriegt man so ein mulmiges GefÃ¼hl neuerdings, wenn der PM-Melder oben rechts 1 ungelesene Nachricht ankÃ¼ndigt. Fast wie Post von der SteuerbehÃ¶rde...
Ich hab dann auch brav abgestimmt, aber dimb will ich nicht werden, die dimb-racer gewinnen doch sowieso immer.
Meine Weg-oder-nicht-Weg-Debatten fÃ¼hre ich persÃ¶nlich mit dem Leiter der ForstbehÃ¶rde, wenn er mir mal wieder vor die Stollen lÃ¤uft.
20â¬ ist hier der Tarif fÃ¼r Rumpelwege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. November 2006)

Als mein Berater, gesetzt den Fall ich bräuchte einen   , dürfte sich Juchhu spätestens jetzt den Weg zur Tür suchen  .

Eine penetrante Beratung, immer strikt am Bedarf vorbei, gepaart mit viel Halbwissen und einer Umsetzungsfähigkeit in der Praxis die gegen Null geht, wird auch noch garniert mit einer Unsensibilität was das Gespür angeht, ab wann er seine _Mandanten_ einfach nur noch nervt .....  

Selten einen so unreflektierten Menschen gesehen; Denke BaH liegt mit seinem Wikipedia-Auszug goldrichtig.

@Juchhu, gönn' uns mal 3 Wochen Pause von Dir! .... oder länger


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2006)

Postmann schrieb:


> Oh Gott!!!
> 
> Wenn ich das lese, bekomme ich Angst. Bitte überlege Dir genau was Du tust. Denn für mich klingt es so, dass Du alle die Punkt 3 angeklickt haben in *regelmäßigen Abständen mit "Werbung" zur DIMB bombardieren wirst*!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Micha und @all,

*keine Sorge, das ist nicht das Ziel der Umfrage.*

Es geht lediglich darum, die Position und Ziele der DIMB IG festzulegen.

Ein schönes Beispiel:

Zwei Personen innerhalb der DIMB IG engagieren sich sehr für die Ausrichtung der speziellen Erste-Hilfe-Kurse für MTB-ler.
Diese sollen ab Januar 2007 regelmäßig angeboten werden (1-2 im Jahr).

Eine vor ca. einem Monat gestellt Umfrage hat rund 20 Interessenten ermitteln können.

Der Punkt 8 der aktuellen DIMB-Umfrage zielt auf das gleiche Angebot ab und hat weitere 19 Interessenten ermittelt,
wobei sensationell fast alle neu sind, d.h. noch nicht an der damaligen Umfrage teilgenommen haben.

Das bedeutet für uns als DIMB IG, 
dass wir für die Ausrichtung der Erste-Hilfe-Kurse ab Januar derzeit rund 40 InteressentInnen haben.

Vielleicht können wir sogar direkt zwei Termine zur besseren Abstimmung anbieten!

Alleine schon dieser Umstand rechtfertigt die Umfrage,
und das zu stehe ich auch,
denn geübtes und angewandtes Notfallwissen kann Leben retten.

VG Martin

PS: Wg. Auswertung

Von den derzeit 36 Usern, 
für die eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft (derzeit) uninteressant ist, 
sind 6 nicht aktive User in unserem Unterforum.

Natürlich freue ich mich, 
dass auch 'Externe' abgestimmt haben,
spezielle für unsere Arbeit innerhalb DIMB IG sind diese Stimmen nicht ganz so relevant.


----------



## Postmann (3. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Alleine schon dieser Umstand rechtfertigt die Umfrage,
> und das zu stehe ich auch,


 
Also, ich finde die Umfrage auch gut, keine Frage!

Worum es mir geht ist die penetrante Art auf die Umfrage "hinzuweisen". Denn das ist nur nervig und kontraproduktiv.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> kannst du denn noch PM bekommen?! ich dachte, das wäre bei dir gesperrt!


Also Deine von gestern hab ich eben gelesen und prompt beantwortet


----------



## Splash (3. November 2006)

EH-Kurs regelmässig? Hab ich was verpasst, obwohl Balu und ich den Versuch gerade mal stemmen wollen? Bisher war nur die Rede davon, dass wir mal gucken, wie der erste Kurs befüllt wird und bei Bedarf einen Folgekurs anbieten. Die Regelmässigkeit ist mir grad neu. Balu ist übrigens Nicht-DIMBo ...


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> EH-Kurs regelmässig? Hab ich was verpasst, obwohl Balu und ich den Versuch gerade mal stemmen wollen? Bisher war nur die Rede davon, dass wir mal gucken, wie der erste Kurs befüllt wird und bei Bedarf einen Folgekurs anbieten. Die Regelmässigkeit ist mir grad neu. Balu ist übrigens Nicht-DIMBo ...


 
1 x mal pro Jahr ist auch regelmäßig! 

Mit fast 40 InteressentInnen werden wir es wohl schaffen,
den Kurs zu füllen.

Stefan @balu. ist ein gutes Beispiel:

Mann muss nicht in der DIMB sein oder gar für sie sein
und kann trotzdem sich für den MTB-Sport engagieren.

Darum geht es in ersten Linie:
sich zu engagieren, und zwar ob man guidet oder mitfährt oder was auch immer.
In zweiter Linie gibt es dann ein paar Punkte,
die vielleicht mit der DIMB ein bisschen besser gehen.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (3. November 2006)

@Juchhu,

die user, die Dich kritisieren (und viele von denen die schweigen) möchten Deine Beratung, aus verständlichen Gründen, nicht.

Noch viel weniger möchten sie von Dir _gewaschen _werden.  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3149309&postcount=7
Dieser Bedarf ist nicht da und wird auch, in den allermeisten Fällen, nicht von Dir geweckt.

Wie schon an anderer Stelle gesagt; Als mein Berater wärst Du seit langem arbeitslos, da unfähig.

Vorschlag zur Güte; Mach einen Fred im Lokalforum Köln auf nach dem Motto:

"_Der Erklärbär berät ... für alle Lebenslagen_" 

Wer will kann sich ja dort an Dich wenden; Die anderen lässt Du in Ruhe.
Zieh Dich einfach nach dem Vorbild von rikman und steve zurück.

Denke das reicht für Dich; Mach was draus!

Gruß 

Micha


----------



## sibby08 (3. November 2006)

So langsam wirds hier richtig bürokratisch! Wie brauchen mit Sicherheit keine Abstimmung oder Regelung wer was wann guided oder wer wo mitfährt.
Das gibt es nur hier in diesem Lokalforum. Habe mal was in den anderen Lokalforen gestöbert. Man ist es da friedlich! Teilweise gibt es dort noch nicht einmal *einen* Mod und wir haben gleich 2 davon.
Martin, nichts für ungut aber Zügel mal was Deine Aktivitäten hier als ober Guru zu fungieren. Deine Fahrtechnikkurse sind klasse, aber hier als Mod bringst Du zuviel unruhe rein und wirbelst sehr viel staub auf  .
Lasst uns lieber den Staub mit unseren Stollenreifen auf Touren aufwirbeln und nicht hier!

Gruß
Udo


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,

vielleicht sollten alle mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen,
mehr lesen oder biken und weniger interpretieren.

Hier gibt es nirgendwo eine Umfrage oder Abstimmung,
wer mit wem wann, wo und wie eine Aktion/Tour etc. guiden oder mitfahren darf.

Dass ist ehrlich gesagt, reine Polemik.

Mutmaßungen, ob und wie ich als Berater außerhalb diese Forums auftrete, sind spekulativ.

Da das hier nun in eine Richtung läuft,
die der DIMB, diesem Forum schaden kann, 
und mir persönlich eine Gesinnung und Zielsetzung unterstellt wird,
die diskreditierend ist,
schließe ich den Thread nun.

Ich möchte mich beiden allen (!) sehr herzlich bedanken für ihre Mitwirkung,
sei es nun mit oder ohne Teilnahme an der Umfrage.

Die Erkenntnisse sind interessant.

Vielen Dank.

VG Martin

PS: Diejenigen, die noch nicht abgestimmt haben,
aber noch wollen,
können mir ihre Meinung gerne per PN mitteilen.


----------

